# SS.org'ers, vote on the albums of 2009!



## DDDorian (Nov 2, 2009)

So we did this last year and the year before that and I figure it's about time we did it again as the year is starting to wind down. That's right, it's the totally-super-official-well-not-really *THIRD ANNUAL SS.ORG AWARDS FOR OUTSTANDING ACHIEVEMENT IN THE FIELD OF EXCELLENCE: 2009 EDITION!*

Voting is simple: between now and December 31st you just need to list albums from this year that you think best represent the three categories, which are as follows:

*BEST ALBUMS OF 2009:* Pretty straightforward. List the albums of this year that you most enjoyed. Simple, eh?

*BIGGEST DISAPPOINTMENTS OF 2009:* Lots of albums are bad for lots of different reasons, and while we didn't qyite have the one-two punch that was 2008's _Death Magnetic/Unspoken King_ combo there were still a few stinkers released this year, I'm sure. List the albums of this year that didn't meet the hype, went in directions you didn't enjoy or just plain sucked.

*BEST PRODUCTION OF 2009:* If you're an audiophile or a gearhead you'll probably appreciate a great mix or an interesting production angle as much as the album itself, so why not let the producers in on the vote? List the albums of this year that stood out for you as exceptionally well-produced.

You can pick upto three bands for each category, and you can go back and edit your choices whenever you want. I'm only gonna tally them all at the end so it doesn't matter what order you list them in but do bear in mind that if you can't help but list more than three I'll only be counting the first three bands you've listed for each category.

Oh well, that oughta do it. The rest is upto you, I guess. I should hopefully have something neat to compliment the final vote at the turn of the new ywar too if all goes well. Let the voting commence!


----------



## mikernaut (Nov 2, 2009)

These albums get my vote for "Best of 2009"

The Faceless-planetary duality
Born of Osiris- a higher place
Animals as Leaders
Deadlock- manifesto
and out of left field- The Mirror's Edge Soundtrack by Solar Fields and The Fallout 3 soundtrack. I really grew to love the music in both of these after/during playing the games.

Biggest Disapointment-
all I can think of was the newest Killswitch Engage. It felt very watered down.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Nov 2, 2009)

My best albums of 2009:

Wavering Radiant - Isis
Sound Awake - Karnivool
Ki - The Devin Townsend Project

...and even though I know it was a 2008 album, I only really discovered Textures' amazing album Silhouettes earlier this year, so I'm voting for that and I don't care what anyone says


----------



## continental (Nov 2, 2009)

Best of '09:
Between the Buried and Me - The Great Misdirect
Faceless - Planetary Duality
Mastodon - Crack the Skye


----------



## guitarplayerone (Nov 2, 2009)

+1 On Animals As Leaders.

can't think of anything else which has impressed me this year

btw wouldn't Tosin be a good person to interview for the site?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 2, 2009)

CIAM's best of '09 list:

"The Incident" - Porcupine Tree
"Black Clouds and Silver Linings" - Dream Theater


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 2, 2009)

+1 to Animals as Leaders and Mastodon's "Crack the Skye" for Best Album

For biggest disappointment, Alice in Chains' "Black Gives Way to Blue." I'm not quite sure why. The new singer is competent and it sounds like an AiC album, but I was just very disappointed. I guess it sounded pretty uninspired to me?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 2, 2009)

- *greatest disappointed* : Funeral for a friend 3rd instalment

- *best one* : for me, totally and fundamentally : Keith Merrow EP (better than any CDs i bought this year that's for sure)!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 2, 2009)

*Best Albums :*
Mastodon - Cracke The Skye
Arkaea - Years In The Darkness
Divine Heresy - Bringer of Plagues
*
Biggest Disappointment:*
Five Finger Death Punch - War Is The Answer

*Best Production :*
Threat Signal - Vigilance


----------



## liamh (Nov 2, 2009)

Overall best:
Mastodon-Crack The Skye
Exivious-Self titled
Isis-Wavering Radiant
Porcupine Tree-The incident


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 2, 2009)

Best of 09
========
Mastodon Crack the Skye
Animals as Leaders - Animals as leaders


----------



## guitarplayerone (Nov 2, 2009)

Honestly, I'm a huge dream theater fan, but my biggest disappointment was Black Clouds & Silver Linings.

Seriously, I didn't hear any originality or anything new in that album.

Besides the very obvious bite off of Tool, and the fact that Dream Theater will never be Dimmu Borgir


----------



## Cancer (Nov 2, 2009)

Best Albums :
The Faceless - Planetary Duality
AngelSpit - Hideous and Perfect
Dethklok - Dethalbum II

Biggest Disappointment:
Divine Heresy - Bringer of Plagues.

Best Production :
AngelSpit - Hideous and Perfect

Honorable Mention - Keith Merrow


----------



## BurialWithin (Nov 2, 2009)

Best albums: 
Black Dahlia Murder - Deflorate
Animals as Leaders - Animals as Leaders
Obscura - Cosmogenesis

Best production - Keith Merrow EP


----------



## Baldi (Nov 2, 2009)

*BEST ALBUMS OF 2009:* 
Ephel Duath - through my dogs eyes
Mastodon - crack the skye
Converge - axe to fall
(non-metal....)
Moderat - moderat
Tim Exile - listening tree


*BIGGEST DISAPPOINTMENTS OF 2009:* 
Devin Townsend - Ki

*BEST PRODUCTION OF 2009: *hmmmmmm?!(I'll come back to this!)


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 2, 2009)

Best: 
Mastadon- crack the skye
Conducting from the grave- when legends become dust
Darkest hour- The eternal return
Obscura- cosmogenesis 

Biggest dissapointments:

Killswitch engage (sorry guys i just didnt like the regurgitated songs)

Best production:

Saosin- in search of solid ground ( not many people on this forum like them I am sure, but they did a pretty great job on the recording)


----------



## abysmalrites (Nov 2, 2009)

Best-
Ulcerate - Everything is Fire
Blut aus Nord - Memoria Vetusta II (Dialogue with the Stars)
Fleshgod Apocalypse - Oracles
Cattle Decapitation - The Harvest Floor

Disappointment:
Obscura - Cosmogenesis

Production:
Dying Fetus - Descend into Depravity


----------



## Daggorath (Nov 2, 2009)

Animals as Leaders
Porcupine Tree
Exivious

I just realised that I havn't really got that many new albums this year in comparison to years gone by. Then again, this years flown by for me and gone are the days where I can listen to music whenever I want..

I still bet I'm being dumb and have forgotten something.


----------



## Nats (Nov 2, 2009)

best:
Mastodon - Crack the skye
Porcupine Tree - The incident (godly album)

disappointment: 
Dream Theater

production:
Converge - axe to fall. I love what kurt ballou does on all the albums he produces. he gets the rawest yet cleanest sounds


----------



## DevinShidaker (Nov 2, 2009)

Animals as Leaders
Fleshgod Apocalypse- Oracles
Cattle Decapitation- The Harvest Floor
As You Drown- Reflection
(The Faceless- Planetary Duality came out in 2008, or I would vote for that)


----------



## SerratedSkies (Nov 2, 2009)

Animals as Leaders
Gorod - Process of a New Decline
Painted in Exile - Revitalized


----------



## Baldi (Nov 2, 2009)

Nats said:


> production:
> Converge - axe to fall. I love what kurt ballou does on all the albums he produces. he gets the rawest yet cleanest sounds




Fo Sho!


----------



## Makelele (Nov 2, 2009)

Best album: Alice in Chains - Black Gives Way to Blue

Best production: Porcupine Tree - The Incident 

Biggest disappointment: Hard to say, as I've not bought any bad albums, but I guess I'd have to say "Ki" by Devin Townsend, even though it contains some awesome moments. It's a really good album, but I feel it could've been a bit better. "Terminal", "Lady Helen", "Quiet Riot" are some great songs. I guess there's something about the heavier songs that I don't like (might be the drums - the drummer isn't exactly a metal drummer).


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 2, 2009)

for the first category...
album of the year: Oh Sleeper: Son of the Morning
song with most fun songs: August Burns Red: Constellations

I can't really recall other ones released this year  shows you how much I like those two though lol

Got the new BTBAM and it is kind of disappointing so far...it reminds me of Shadows Fall's Fallout From the War which was just rehashed stuff from The War Within but it being rehashed Colors. Colors was great and this...I don't enjoy it as much but it is still good but ... nowhere near as good as Oh Sleeper's.

disappointment: 
Skillet's Awake
Killswitch Engage

Best production:
The Devil Wears Prada: with roots above and branches below

...it's softer sounding and brutal when it needs to be, sounds great too and it doesn't have that "perfect" sounding stuff you know...it sounds real.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't listen to much stuff past 2005.

'Evisceration Plague' was produced well and doesn't have any fillers - I really like that album


----------



## onefingersweep (Nov 2, 2009)

*Best album:

*Hiss Of Atrocities - Rituals Of The Lost
Animals As Leaders 
Isis - Wavering Radiant

*
Best production:

*Dream Theater - Black Clouds and Silver Linings


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Nov 2, 2009)

Best Album:
Animals As Leaders

Best cover band:
August Burns Red - Covering themselves for 2 albums worth


----------



## liamh (Nov 2, 2009)

Traced In Air was actually released in 2008


----------



## samurai7drew (Nov 2, 2009)

*BEST ALBUMS OF 2009:

*1. Converge - Axe To Fall
2. Isis - Wavering Radiant
3. Mastodon - Crack The Skye

*BIGGEST DISAPPOINTMENTS OF 2009:*

1. Despised Icon - Day Of Mouring
2. Winds Of Plague - The Great Stone War
3. Molotov Solution - The Harbinger

*BEST PRODUCTION OF 2009:*

1. Converge - Axe To Fall
2. Gorod - Process Of A New Decline
3. Born Of Osiris - A Higher Place

*TOP 20 FAVORITES OF 2009 FROM A-Z:
*
1. Baroness - Blue Record
2. Behemoth - Evangelion
3. Between The Buried And Me - The Great Misdirect
4. The Black Dahlia Murder - Deflorate
5. Born Of Osiris - A Higher Place
6. Burnt By The Sun - Heart Of Darkness
7. Cannibal Corpse - Evisceration Plague
8. Cilice - Deranged Headtrip
9. Converge - Axe To Fall
10. Disappearer - The Clearing
11. Doomriders - Darkness Comes Alive
12. Gorod - Process Of A New Decline
13. Isis - Wavering Radiant
14. Job For A Cowboy - Ruination fawk
15. Kylesa - Static Tensions
16. Latitudes - Agonist
17. Mastodon - Crack The Skye
18. The Red Chord - Fed Through The Teeth Machine
19. Suffocation - Blood Oath
20. Vader - Necropolis


----------



## liamh (Nov 2, 2009)

Wavering Radiant is SUCH a fucking amazing album


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Nov 2, 2009)

Whoops, sorry about the cynic


----------



## Martin_777 (Nov 2, 2009)

*Top 2009:*
Cannibal Corpse - Evisceration Plague
Scar Symmetry - Dark Matter Dimensions
Dream Theater - Black Clouds & Silver Linings
Porcupine Tree - The Incident
Artillery - When Death Comes

*Flop 2009:*
Megadeth - Endgame
Hatebreed - Hatebreed
Killswitch Engage - Killswitch Engage

*Best Production 2009:*
Kreator - Hordes of Chaos .... recorded live ... somehow.


----------



## Statue of Ages (Nov 2, 2009)

Best:
Wavering Radiant - ISIS
The Incident - Porcupine Tree
Ares - Salt the Wound
Black Clouds and Silver Linings - Dream Theater
The Great Misdirect - Between the Buried and Me

Worst:
The Great Stone War - Winds of Plague

Production:
A Higher Place - Born of Osiris


----------



## mikernaut (Nov 2, 2009)

*Biggest disappointment of 2009*

still no Periphery cd 

But 2010 is almost here.

congrats to them on getting signed to Sumerian though


----------



## lava (Nov 2, 2009)

Animals as Leaders


----------



## havocvulture10 (Nov 2, 2009)

the best album, in any genre, ever, goes to Emperor's Anthems to the Welkin at dusk. the only other albums that come close to its greatness are any other Emperor albums. BOOM. you've just been learned.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 2, 2009)

Best:
Mastodon- Crack the Skye

biggest disappointment:

LoG-Wrath, ever since AotW theyve gone down hill


----------



## Rogueleader (Nov 2, 2009)

Best: Hordes Of Chaos, Evisceration Plague, By The Light Of The Northern Star, Evangelion, The Devil You Know

Best Production: Seconding Hordes Of Chaos, best production they've had since coma of souls, very brutal

Looking forwards to "After" as the first great album of '10!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 2, 2009)

+1 The great misdirect for best


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Nov 2, 2009)

Best:

August Burns Red- Constellations
Architects- Hollow Crown
Suicide Silence- No Tme to Bleed

Disappointment:

New Killswitch Engage


----------



## techcoreriffman (Nov 2, 2009)

Best of 2009:

Born of Osiris- A Higher Place (Amazing technicality )
Dying Fetus- Descend Into Depravity (Amazing brutality 
Animals as Leaders (Amazing jazziness )

Biggest Letdown:

Suicide Silence- No Time to Bleed (this album seriously sucked. Their older stuff was actually pretty decent for deathcore, but this album was just straight suck-a-tude. No ingenuity or anything, they became just another generic myspace deathcore band.

Best Production:

Born of Osiris- A Higher Place (The production was much better I thought. A lot cleaner, more natural sounding. The vocals were a major improvement and mixed in a lot better. Drums were amazing, as in TNR. And they ditched the 5-minute long breakdowns )


----------



## Empryrean (Nov 2, 2009)

*Best Albums:*
Gorod - Process Of A New Decline
Born Of Osiris - A Higher Place
The Black Dahlia Murder - Deflorate
Dethklok - Dethalbum II
Job For A Cowboy - Ruination


----------



## Shooter (Nov 2, 2009)

Best:
Mastodon-Crack the Skye

I'd like to put Rammstein out there, but their new album isn't exactly amazing or ground-breaking, just more of what you'd expect from Rammstein.

Would it be possible to nominated a live album like Vai's "Where the Wild Things Are"? I don't have the CD, but the DVD sounds incredible, and considering how insane Steve Vai is about mixing, it could definitley be a nominee for best production.


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 2, 2009)

Best:

Trans-Siberian Orchestra - Night Castle


----------



## samurai7drew (Nov 2, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Best:
> 
> Suicide Silence- No Tme to Bleed



lol good one.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 2, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Best:
> 
> August Burns Red- Constellations
> Architects- Hollow Crown
> ...



 nice joke man!


----------



## robotsatemygma (Nov 2, 2009)

The Number 12 Looks Like You - Worse than Alone.

Some of the best 7 string playing I've heard yet.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 2, 2009)

Im gonna go with:
-God Dethroned - Passiondale 
-Heaven & Hell - the Devil You Know
-Kreator - Hordes of Chaos
-Absu - Absu 
-Behemoth - Evangelion

Theres still some albums i havent gotten a chance to listen to that i really want to (New stratovarius, Municipal Waste & Graveworm).

Worst ever:
Arch Enemy - Root of All Evil: I really dont need to hear uptuned guitars, and Angela utterly fucking ruining classics like Pilgrim, The Immortal and Demonic Science.


----------



## Vstro (Nov 2, 2009)

Best of '09:
Mastodon - Crack the Skye
Converge - axe to fall
Black Dahlia Murder - Deflorate


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Nov 2, 2009)

samurai7drew said:


> lol good one.


Fuck you.



Stealthtastic said:


> nice joke man!


And you. The thread is asking for my opinion on the best albums and I gave it.


----------



## Bleak (Nov 2, 2009)

Best:
Porcupine Tree - The Incident
BTBAM - The Great Misdirect
Dream Theater - Black Clouds and Jesus Christ I'm tired of typing such a long album name.

Biggest Letdown:

Arch Enemy - Root Of All Evil. And I'm a HUGE fan. Angela just did WAY too much on these songs. I had high hopes since I preferred her live performance on the older songs over the older songs themselves. Oh well, it'll hold me off until the next album.


----------



## Empryrean (Nov 2, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> And you. The thread is asking for my opinion on the best albums and I gave it.



Don't be such a stick in the mud Tom, I'm sure they're just kidding.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Nov 2, 2009)

Empryrean said:


> Don't be such a stick in the mud Tom, I'm sure they're just kidding.


Trust me, they aren't.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 2, 2009)

I was kidding.. 

No need to be such a drama queen about it...


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Nov 2, 2009)

Well you can understand why I think differently when people here constantly go out of their way to bash deathcore, all the time. Then in a thread where I'm asked about my favourite albums, some dickhead still has to chip in. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## MFB (Nov 2, 2009)

Best Albums of 09 :

Mastodon - Crack the Skye
Dethklok - The Dethalbum II
NILE - Those Whom The Gods Detest
Lamb of God - Wrath

Disappointments of 09 :

Behemoth - Evangelion
Killswitch Engage - Killswitch Engage
Stratovarius - Polaris


----------



## samurai7drew (Nov 2, 2009)

I was just kidding as well. Some friendly antagonism. I listen to lots of deathcore and certainly understand where you're coming from. I try not to dwell over many opposing views with regards to my musical preferences anyways.


----------



## Eli14 (Nov 2, 2009)

Best:
Architects - Hollow Crown
Animals As Leaders - Self-Titled
Stray From The Path - Make Your Own History (this album is so damn good! )
Between The Buried And Me - The Great Misdirect
Every Time I Die - New Junk Aesthetic
Enter Shikari - Common Dreads (yeah, that's right )

Biggest Disappointment: 

There were a few albums I didn't enjoy, but if we're just talking about magnitude of disappointment, then that HAS to go to Horse the Band. I wasn't even terribly excited about the new one, but I was honestly surprised how how much I didn't like it .

Best Production:

We Came As Romans - To Plant A Seed (the drums sound delicious.)


----------



## MFB (Nov 2, 2009)

I've listened to the new HORSE the Band album a few times and it's definitely no "Mechanical Hand" but it's alright


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 2, 2009)

*BEST ALBUM/S:*
- 16Volt - American Porn Songs
- Combichrist - Today We Are All Demons
- KMFDM - Blitz

*BIGGEST DISAPPOINTMENT:*
- Acumen Nation. There was no release 

Seriously though, i don't remember being overly disappointed with any of the releases this year, though i haven't been really on it with the buying of new music either


----------



## White Cluster (Nov 2, 2009)

_*Best*_
Animals As Leaders
Porcupine Tree - The Incident
Scale The Summit - Carving Desert Canyons
Augury - Fragmentary Evidence
Heaven And Hell - The Devil You Know
Amorphis - Skyforger


_*Biggest Disappointment*_
Dream Theater - Black Clouds And Silver Linings
Suffocation - Blood Oath


_*Best Production*_
Porcupine Tree - The Incident
Mastodon - Crack The Skye


----------



## Anthony (Nov 3, 2009)

AAL


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 3, 2009)

Best:
Animals As Leaders-Animals As Leaders
Conducting from the Grave-When Legends Become Dust
Between the Buried and Me-The Great Misdirect

Most Disappointing:
Killswitch Engage-Killswitch Engage
Divine Heresy-Bringer of Plagues
Periphery's album that never came 



MFB said:


> I've listened to the new HORSE the Band album a few times and it's definitely no "Mechanical Hand" but it's alright



They've come out with music since that album


----------



## MFB (Nov 3, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> They've come out with music since that album



2 albums actually. One was "A Natural Death" which I found to be on well done but slightly slow on some songs, and the new one is "Desperate Living" which is actually different from older stuff. I don't know if you'd say more diverse but different.


----------



## -K4G- (Nov 3, 2009)

Best: 
AAL
Nile
Scale the Summit.

Suffo' was alright. But not that great.


----------



## -mouse- (Nov 3, 2009)

Best: 
Mastodon- Crack the Skye

Disappointment:

Lack of Deftones album this year


----------



## Krauthammer (Nov 3, 2009)

Best:
Cannibal Corpse - Evisceration Plague
Mastodon - Crack the Skye
Behemoth - Evangelion

Biggest Dissapointment(s):
No Periphery Album!
No New Deftones!

Best Production:
Most albums have been about the same lately, everyone has ProTools or other computer software. No one uses tape anymore....
However, I would say anything Bulb has recorded this year would be the best. He gets such clarity and crushing destruction, even by himself.


----------



## Remission (Nov 3, 2009)

Best of '09:

Mastodon - Crack the Skye
Animals as Leaders
Dethklok - The Dethalbum II


----------



## MFB (Nov 3, 2009)

Krauthammer said:


> Biggest Dissapointment(s):
> No New Deftones!





Pretty sure that one was almost totally out of their hands


----------



## Makelele (Nov 3, 2009)

White Cluster said:


> _*Best*_
> 
> Amorphis - Skyforger



Good call, I forgot about that one. Great album.


----------



## Cyntex (Nov 3, 2009)

Best:
Gorod - Process Of A New Decline
Augury - Fragmentary Evidence
Dream Theater - BCASL second disc
The Devin Townsend Project - Ki
Keith Merrow - Ep

Disappointments:
Mastodon - Crack The Skye
Lamb of God - Wrath


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 3, 2009)

Best:

Alice In Chains: 'Black Gives Way To Blue'
Dream Theater: 'BCASL'
Megadeth: 'Endgame'


----------



## Randy (Nov 3, 2009)

*Best: *The Black Dahlia Murder- Deflorate​

*Honorable Mention:*_Gorod - Process of a New Decline_​

_*Aaaaannnnnd biggest disappointments:*_

-K4G- said:


> Scale the Summit.



I love Chris Letchford, the playing is top, the production is great, but the CD sounded redundant after the first few tracks. ​


----------



## Mwoit (Nov 3, 2009)

Best:

Animal As Leaders - Animal As Leaders
Exivious - Exivious
BTBAM - The Great Misdirect
STS - Carving Desert Canyons
Traces - Reflection Of A Forlorn Sun  (Granted, it is an EP...)

Production:

Exivious - Exivious

Can't think of much... damnit!


----------



## katierose (Nov 3, 2009)

Best:

1. Devourment - Unleash The Carnivore
2. Converge - Axe To Fall 
3. Isis - Wavering Radiant 
4. Between the Buried and Me - The Great Misdirect
5. Alice In Chains - Black Gives Way To Blue
6. Animals As Leaders - Self titled 
7. Fleshgod Apocalypse - Oracles
8. Vomit The Soul - Apostles of Inexpression
9. Napalm Death - Time Waits For No Slave
10. Ingested - Surpassing the Boundaries of Human Suffering
11. Gorod - Process Of A New Decline 
12. Paramore - Brand New Eyes



Biggest Disappointment:
Killswitch Engage - Self Titled


----------



## samurai7drew (Nov 3, 2009)

katierose said:


> Best:
> 
> 8. Vomit The Soul - Apostles of Inexpression



good call. i forgot about this album.

speaking of vomit, vomitory's "carnage euphoria" was also
pretty awesome. neither are top 3 best though.


----------



## Randy (Nov 3, 2009)

katierose said:


> 3. Isis - Wavering Radiant



Knew I forgot one.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 3, 2009)

Bleak said:


> Arch Enemy - Root Of All Evil. And I'm a HUGE fan. Angela just did WAY too much on these songs. I had high hopes since I preferred her live performance on the older songs over the older songs themselves. Oh well, it'll hold me off until the next album.



Yep. That whole disc didnt come out very well at all. I like Angela on the stuff she's on (Wages, Tyrants, etc). But she just ruins the Liiva stuff, imo.


----------



## kung_fu (Nov 3, 2009)

Best:
Isis - Wavering Radiant
The Mars Volta - Octahedron
Wu Tang Clan - Chamber Music
BTBAM - The Great Misdirect

Disappointment:
Psyopus - Odd Senses (I used to love these guys, really i did)


----------



## Ben.Last (Nov 4, 2009)

First 3 that come to mind for best:

AIC- Black Gives Way to Blue
Mastodon- Crack the Skye
Katatonia- Night is the New Day(I know it just came out but damn is it some good shit)

Also, the Deftones not releasing Eros is not directly because of what happened to Chi according to Chino and Stephan. They have just said that it wasn't really reflecting where they were currently at in the band. I'm sure it has a lot to do with Chi but his condition isn't why there's no album. Eros was basically finished apparently.


----------



## the hittmann (Nov 4, 2009)

Best:
porcupine tree-the incident
Tso-night castle
scale the summit-carving desert canyons

disappointment
Dream theater


----------



## controversyking (Nov 4, 2009)

Best 
Wrath by Lamb of God
&
Crack the Skye by Mastodon


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 4, 2009)

*Best*
Paramore- Brand New Eyes
Cannibal Corpse- Evisceration Plague
Lamb of God- Wrath
Megadeth- Endgame 
*
Biggest Disappointment *
No new Necrophagist 

*Best Production
*Porcupine Tree - The Incident


----------



## Kevp714 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Best

*August Burns Red - Constellations
Arkaea - Years In The Darkness
Keith Merrow - Lonestar Transcend 

Honorable Mention:
The Devil Wears Prada - With Roots Above and Branches Below

*Disappointments*

Devildriver - Pray For Villains
Killswitch Engage
Saosin - In Search Of Solid Ground (I really like Saosin, but I was very letdown with this album *)

**Best Production*

Keith Merrow - Lonestar Transcend 
August Burns Red - Constellations
The Devil Wears Prada - With Roots Above and Branches Below


This list will probably change by the end of the year. we'll see...
​


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 11, 2009)

Scar Symmetry - Dark Matter Dimension

/Thread


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Best: Rammstein - Liebe ist fur alle da

I knew from the first little previews on youtube that this was gonna blow the doors off 09. It's got everything you need from a Rammstein, crushing riffs, pounding drums, bellowing German vocals and plenty of synths, which were lacking on the last 2 albums I thought. It turned out to be the best album I've heard since they released Mutter in 2001.


Biggest disappointment: Devin Townsend - Ki

This album was doomed to fail before it even started. A croaky old blues drummer, a Beatles cover band bassist, hardly the set up for something progressive and awesome. The album is just completely flat. Trainfire is a decent interlude, Ki is ok and Quiet Riot is quite cool, but none of can stand up for a second to the stuff Dev is really capable of. After smouldering for several tracks, the album almost smokes towards the end, but never really catches fire. Instead it goes out like a damp squib.

Best Production: Rammstein - Liebe ist fur alle da. To be expected really. Animals as Leaders deserves honorable mention.


----------



## jesusandtori (Nov 11, 2009)

katierose said:


> Best:
> 
> 1. Devourment - Unleash The Carnivore
> 2. Converge - Axe To Fall
> ...


 


Converge - Axe To Fall


----------



## yellowv (Nov 11, 2009)

Best
Mastodon - Crack the Skye
Nile - Those Whom the Gods Detest
Porcupine Tree - The Incident
Alice In Chains - Black Gives Way To Blue
Animals as Leaders
Devin Townsend - Ki

Worst
Killswitch
Dream Theater


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 11, 2009)

disappoinment - Killswitch for sure


----------



## minusthemonkey (Nov 11, 2009)

*Best*

Animals As Leaders - _Self titled_
Scale the Summit - _Carving Desert Canyons_
Between the Buried and Me - _The Great Misdirect_

So guess how bummed I am that the current Animals as Leaders/BTBAM/Veil of Maya tour is coming nowhere near me?

*Disappointments*

Slayer - _World Painted Blood_
Megadeth - _End Game_


----------



## AVWIII (Nov 11, 2009)

The new album I reallllly enjoyed this year was:
Augury - Fragmentary Evidence
This is probably my most listened to album of the year as well. It took me about a week to actually get into it, as it's a lot different sounding than Concealed. After that period, it didn't leave my "now playing" for about a month or two, and I still go back to it about once a week or so.

Honorary Mentions:
Devin Townsend - Ki 
I realize a lot of people don't like the album, and it has it's low points, but the high points are great. I think the biggest appeal to me is that Devin's voice seems to only get stronger.

Animals as Leaders
I tend to take bands with a lot of "forum cred" with a grain of salt. I kinda thought it was just going to be some kind of poly-rhythmic Steve Vai album. Fortunately it was not. It reminded me heavily of meshuggah jamming with king crimson and a tame venetian snares, which are all massive pluses in my book. I'd love to see them live, especially if the human drummer can pull it off.

My biggest disappointment:
Mastodon - Crack the Skye
It's cool they're going in a different direction and constantly changing their sound (stagnant bands = a huge pet peeve) but at this point it's really clear that their new directions don't really appeal to me. I did like oblivion and divinations though.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Nov 11, 2009)

AVWIII said:


> My biggest disappointment:
> Mastodon - Crack the Skye
> It's cool they're going in a different direction and constantly changing their sound (stagnant bands = a huge pet peeve) but at this point it's really clear that their new directions don't really appeal to me. I did like oblivion and divinations though.


 
I seriously agree with this statement. Divinations is still the shit, regardless of the rest of the album.


----------



## AbstractAsylum (Nov 11, 2009)

Best
Dark Matter Dimension
Lonestar Transcend
Animals as Leaders


----------



## Womb-Vision (Nov 11, 2009)

Best
Ulcerate - Everything is Fire
Portal - Swarth


----------



## tbird11 (Nov 12, 2009)

BEST ALBUMS OF '09

Devin Townsend - Ki
Suffocation - Blood Oath
Karnivool - Sound Awake

WORST ALBUMS OF '09

Mastadon - Cracke the sky
Dream Theatre - Black clouds and silver linings
Killswitch Engage

BEST PRODUCTION
Nile - Those whom the Gods detest
Devin Townsend - Addicted
Karnivool - Sound Awake


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 12, 2009)

AS OF TODAY : 

*THE ARRIVAL - KEITH MERROW *

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...-the-arrival-2nd-online-ep-available-now.html

any other album i have bought is MEEEHHH in comparison!!!


----------



## -K4G- (Nov 12, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> AS OF TODAY :
> 
> *THE ARRIVAL - KEITH MERROW *
> 
> ...



2nded.


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 12, 2009)

Keith Merrow - The Arrival 
Rammstein - Liebe Ist Für Alle Da 
Marilyn Manson - The High End Of The Low
Dream Theater - Black Clouds & Silver Lining 
Devin Townsend Project - Ki
Devin Townsend Project - Addicted

All of those for the best.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 12, 2009)

I definitely throw my vote in for The Arrival as well. I just downloaded it, and its fantastic. 

Also, I vouch for this


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 12, 2009)

BEST ALBUMS OF 2009: 

1. Behemoth - Evangelion
2. Insomnium - Across The Dark
3. Karnivool - Sound Awake

BIGGEST DISAPPOINTMENTS OF 2009: 

1. Killswitch Engage - Killswitch Engage
2. No new Necrophagist
3. No new Wintersun

BEST PRODUCTION OF 2009: 

1. Devin Townsend - Ki
2. Behemoth - Evangelion
3. As You Drown - Reflection


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 12, 2009)

envenomedcky said:


> Animals as Leaders
> Fleshgod Apocalypse- Oracles
> Cattle Decapitation- The Harvest Floor
> As You Drown- Reflection
> (The Faceless- Planetary Duality came out in 2008, or I would vote for that)







Mwoit said:


> Traces - Reflection Of A Forlorn Sun  (Granted, it is an EP...)


----------



## Blackhearted (Nov 12, 2009)

Best Album
Threat Signal's Vigilance-One of the few sophomore records I've heard that didn't disappoint. In fact, it's amazing. Although I preferred Jon's vocals on the first, the musical evolution that the new members have brought to the band more than make up for that fact. I love this album start to finish. I'm not sure if it exceeds the first, but it's the best album I've heard this year. 
Biggest Disappointment
Lamb Of God's Wrath-It's actually a very good record, with the band reaching both forward and backwards in terms of style. However, it has two filler tracks, which is something I haven't heard from Lamb Of God for two albums. I was expecting perfection, and I was disappointed. 
Best Production
Divine Heresy's Bringer of Plagues-Logan Mader Kills. Period.


----------



## ire_works (Nov 12, 2009)

Best of 2009

1. Architects - Hollow Crown
2. Obscura - Cosmogenesis
3. Converge - Axe To Fall

Biggest Diappoinments of 2009

1. Despised Icon - Day Of Mourning
2. Behemoth - Evangelion
3. Unearth - The March

Best Production of 2009

1. Converge - Axe To Fall
2. Cattle Decapitation - The Harvest Floor
3. Chimaira - The Infection


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Nov 13, 2009)

Best of 2009

1.Cannibal Corpse-Eviseration Plague
2.The Black Dahlia Murder-Deflorate
3.Born of Osiris-A Higher Place
4.The Fall of Troy-In The Unlikely Event
5.Obscura-Cosmogenesis
6.Keith Merrow-The Arrival
7.The Red Chord-Fed Through The Teeth Machine
8.Cattle Decapitation-The Harvest Floor
9.Between The Buried and Me-The Great Misdirect
10.Mastodon-Crack The Skye

Biggest Dissapointments

1.Killswitch Engage-Killswitch Engage

Best Production

1.Cannibal Corpse-Eviseration Plague
2.Chimaira- The Infection
3.Keith Merrow- The Arrival


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 13, 2009)

Keith should be pleased, he's getting a lot of representation in this thread!


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Nov 13, 2009)

Evidently, a lot of you haven't read the first post, only 3 from each catagory count.


----------



## DDDorian (Nov 13, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Evidently, a lot of you haven't read the first post, only 3 from each catagory count.



Evidently you didn't pick up on how I acknowledged that people were gonna do that in the aforementioned post and that we're not voting on the friggin' Oscars, so give the backseat modding a rest, eh?


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Nov 13, 2009)

I did realise that because I actually read the first post. I just don't know why people are picking 10 albums when only three of them are going to count.

And I think it's great when someone says something about the rules of the thread and you tell them off but when everyone was bashing my choices, you sat there and did nothing. Yeah, you're a good mod


----------



## DDDorian (Nov 13, 2009)

Those aren't the rules of the thread, they're the criteria by which I'll be tallying the votes. I don't really give a shit if anyone follows them or not, I just wanted to make the system clear so when (band x) doesn't win in January despite being mentioned the most times I can tell people to shut up. Also, you're a temperamental douche and if I or any other mod felt the need to intervene when you took offence to something we'd have no time left to attend to more important duties like deleting spambots or sending nudes to each other in the mod forum. Lighten up.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Nov 13, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Keith should be pleased, he's getting a lot of representation in this thread!



I'm pleased, shocked and flattered all at the same time. It floors me that some people would put my music in the same category as some of the amazing albums posted in this thread. 

Here's mine-

1. Pestilence- Resurrection Macabre
2. Napalm Death- Time Waits for No slave
3. Mastodon-Crack The Skye

Honorable mention- 

Cloudckicker- The Map is not the Territory and Portmanteau (both released in 09)

Biggest dissapointment- LOL @ Killswitch


----------



## 6o66er (Nov 13, 2009)

*Best album - Lamb of God - Wrath*
I like what they did with this album. It's opening some new doors for them and proved (to me) that they are maturing and still moving forward while also trying new things with their sound.
*
Biggest disappointment - Killswitch Engage - Self titled*
I was just utterly unimpressed with this one. 

*Best production - Mastodon - Crack the Skye*
I won't say I'm 100% behind the new direction they've gone, but it's one hell of a well-done album.

*Best NEWS  - Decapitated is working on new material.* 
This made my month I think. However, if they mess this one up, I'll be insanely pissed off.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 13, 2009)

I think Killswitch Engage has almost definitely won the Biggest Dissappointment award


----------



## ilyti (Nov 13, 2009)

Best: 
DT - Black Clouds & Silver Linings
Guilt Machine - On this Perfect Day
Megadeth - Endgame
Stream of Passion - The Flame Within
Karl Sanders - Saurian Exorcisms
Devin Townsend - Ki

Biggest disappointment: can't think of one. Pretty slow year both for good and bad albums.


----------



## Variant (Dec 6, 2009)

There's a lot of stuff I haven't had a chance to sample yet (and won't likely until next year) but here's there rundown of what I heard and liked:

*BEST ALBUMS OF 2009:* 
OSI - Blood
Porcupine Tree - The Incident
Nahemah - A New Constellation
Between The Buried And Me - The Great Misdirect
Mastodon - Crack The Skye 
Devin Townsend - Ki
Sybreed - The Pulse Of Awakening 

This year was a heyday for the resurgence of long-format, conceptual, progressive music. Granted, I haven't heard much from the new Dream Theater, or Muse, or a few other similar-mindeds lauded... but I found all the above to be completely engaging end-to-end, and grew nicely on reapeated listenings. The stuff, IMHO, that makes for a great album. 'Blood' was the one album that I played the utter crap out of (was Porcupine Tree's 'Fear Of A Blank Planet /// nil recurring' in 2008), it just never got old. My bandmate and I picked up 'Nahemah' on a whim... a dark, textural prog metal band from Spain, and it turned out to be quite excellent. 

*OTHER GENRES:* 
Off the top of my head, I was pleasantly surprised how the "backbone" *DEATH METAL / GRINDCORE* bands inadvertently pumped out some of their best work this year. Suffocation, Dying Fetus, Nile, Cannibal Corpse, Obituary, Napalm Death, Brutal Truth, Agoraphobic Nosebleed all spit out solid albums. I was also caught off-guard (and hopefully some mainstream people too) but a couple of excellent *UNDERGROUND HIP-HOP* artists popping their heads up into the cesspool that is mainstream hip-pop... that being Cage and P.O.S.' respective releases. I only hope this infection starbursts though to eradicate the glam-rap era.


*BIGGEST DISAPPOINTMENTS OF 2009:*
I can't think of much that disappointed me so far as album expectations go. Frankly, I'm really, really, really, completely and utterly tired of pop music being the _*only*_ thing that gets to be popular. There have been hugely popular albums for decades now, that made record companies millions, that weren't even close to being pop music. I don't really care how it's guised, the hip-hop, R&B, indie, tween-rock, Green Day-punk, stripper-country, etc. of today... its all shades of pop brown:  A lot of it, painfully unmemorable, and not the least bit catchy. There's just too much out there that's not even good at being pop that gets spintime.  

*Then* there's the fact, that 90% of anything mentioned in non-pop venues just being a shitpile of terrible "indie" bands, most of which amount to mediocre songwriters with crappy fuzz pedals and three-week beards... singed to major labels or their subsidiaries.  Someone please nuke the Pitchfork server. 

And, _*finally*_, here in metal land, the hyphen-core thing (note my avatar) could really die down a bit if it kindly would. Okay, okay, there's obviously a place for death metal songs watered down into painfully predictable hardcore/punk structures, but I just don't buy into most of it not being a poseur clone-fest, with ten-million bands materializing seemingly overnight. I take it back, you all _*are*_ unique and individual snowflakes... at least try to be for the sake of music in the future. 

*BEST PRODUCTION OF 2009:* 
Honestly, I liked OSI's 'Blood'. The mix of really full, snap-to-grid tight guitar tones, seamless blends of organic and electronic percussion sounds, and some of the most varied & articulated sub bass I've heard on an album, make it a stand out for me. The production here was simply an extension of the music and done very well.


----------



## Axel (Dec 7, 2009)

Best of 2009:

Avatar - Avatar
One Without - Thoughts of A Secluded Mind
Rammstein - Liebe is fur alle da
Helltrain - Rock 'n' Roll Devil
Ex Deo - Romulus
Exivious - Exivious
Hypocrisy - A Taste of Extreme Divinity
Paradise Lost - Faith Divides Us - Death Unites Us
Behemoth - Evangelion
Amarna Reign - Atonement

Disappointments of 2009:
Winds of Plague - The Great Stone War
Born of The Osiris - A Higher Place 

Best Production of 2009:
Avatar/Rammstein


----------



## Aeszvidel (Dec 7, 2009)

Best of 2009:
Animals As Leaders - S/T
Sybreed - The Pulse Of Awakening
Katatonia - Night is the new day
Swallow the Sun - New moon
Insomnium - Across the Dark
Keith Merrow - Both EP's 

Haven't listened to anything thats disappointed this year.

Honourable Mentions:
Amorphis - Skyforger
Augury - Fragmentary Evidence
BTBAM - TGM
Cain's Offering - Gather the faithful
Dream Theater - BC/SL
Ensiferum - From Afar
Gorod - Process of a new decline
Kalisia - Cybion
Miseration - The Mirroring shadow
Scar Symmetry - Dark Matter Dimensions
Sonata Arctica - The Days of Grays


----------



## liamh (Dec 7, 2009)

Biggest Dissappoint: 
Gorgoroth-Quantos Possunt ad Satanitatem Trahunt


----------



## controversyking (Dec 7, 2009)

Best Album or New Album

Animals as Leaders by Animals As Leaders

Biggest Disappointment
Behemoth - Evangelion


----------



## synrgy (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm always playing catch-up. I think all the albums I purchased and loved in 2009 were actually made in 2008.


----------



## f2f4 (Dec 7, 2009)

Best of 2009:
Architects- Hollow Crown
The Arusha Accord- The Echo Verses
Animals as Leaders- self titled

Best production:
Animals as Leaders- self titled


----------



## aaa111 (Dec 7, 2009)

Best Album of the Year 2009

ANIMALS AS LEADERS.


----------



## Gitte (Dec 7, 2009)

Sound Awake - Karnivool
The Fame - Lady Gaga
Night is the New Day - Katatonia
Lonestar Transcend - Keith Merrow
Rareform (remix 2009) - After The Burial

Also very nice: 
Its nothing personal - Bury Your Dead
Capture & Embrace - It Prevails


----------



## Bobo (Dec 7, 2009)

Best for me = 
Animals As Leaders - AAL
Divine Heresy - Bringer of Plagues

Disappointing = KSE


----------



## Necky379 (Dec 7, 2009)

best album
1)mastodon - crack the skye
2)the black dahlia murder - deflorate
3)everytime i die - new junk aesthletic
4)emmure - felony
5)clutch - strange cousins from the west

got to think about the best production for awhile


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 7, 2009)

Held back long enough:

Best Albums of 09

Karnivool - Sound Awake (tied with below)
Alan - Voice of Earth (tied with above)
Mastodon - Crack the Skye
Dream Theatre - Black Clouds and Silver Linings
Devin Townsend - Ki
Porcupine Tree - The Incident
Alice in Chaines - Black gives way to Blue

Best production of 09

Karnivool - Sound Awake. Forrester even won an Aria (if that really does mean anything)

Biggest disappointment of 09

Alan - My Life (it hurts to say it  )
Killswitch Engage - Just didn't impact me as much as I wanted it to.


----------



## Damo707 (Dec 7, 2009)

Mastadon Crack the skye
BTBAM the great misdirect
Devin Townsend Ki

Disappointment - Killswitch..

Best production - Devin Townsend Ki


----------



## Wookieslayer (Dec 7, 2009)

Best:
BTBAM The Great Misdirect
Mastodon's Crack the Skye
Nile's Whom the Gods Detest
Fleshgod Apocalypse - Oracles


Disappointment: KSE (fail)

Other mentions: 
Architect's Hollow Crown
Immortal - All Shall Fall
Bury Your Dead - It's Nothing Personal
Blood Red Throne - Souls of Damnation
Ahab - The Divinity of Oceans
Born of Osiris - A Higher Place
Kreator - Hordes of Chaos
August Burns Red - Constellations
Augury - Fragmenting Evidence
Devin Towsend Project - Addicted
Dying Fetus - Descend into Depravity


----------



## XPT707FX (Dec 7, 2009)

worst albums of the year:
Megadeth Endgame
Dream Theater Black Clouds & Silver Linings


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 7, 2009)

Best of 2009 In Order
Keith Merrow - The Arrival 
Cosyns EP for those who haven't heard Cosÿns (EP NOW AVAILABLE!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads 
Dream Theater - Black Clouds and Silver Linings 

Best Production - 2009
Devin Townsend - Addicted
Black Clouds was good.


----------



## Fiz (Dec 8, 2009)

Best three albums:

Karnivool - Sound Awake
Mastodon - Crack the Skye
Insomnium - Across the Dark

Biggest disappointment:

Porcupine Tree - The Incident


----------



## oompa (Dec 8, 2009)

i appresh these from 2009:
--------------------
Exivious - s/t
Mastodon - Crack The Skye
Obscura - Cosmogenesis

Son, I Am Dissapoint:
---------------------
Ephel Duath - Through My Dog's Eyes
Porcupine Tree - The Incident
Alice In Chains - Black Gives Way To Blue

Best Production eh:
-------------------
Animals As Leaders - s/t
Porcupine Tree - The Incident
Dream Theater - Bla Clu a Slu Luh


----------



## LadyKiller (Dec 8, 2009)

Animals As Leaders (Same)
Born Of Osiris (Higher Place)
After The Burial (Rareform)
The Faceless (Planetary Duality)
Sumatra (Heliocratic Infinity)


----------



## Hzanco (Dec 9, 2009)

Best Album:

Animals as Leaders - Animals as Leaders. If this album didn't blow your mind and leave a bloody mess on the wall behind you, you either didn't hear it or there was no wall behind your head. Seriously, this is one of the most incredible albums I've ever heard. I don't think there's a single person that I've shown this music to who hasn't liked it, if not absolutely loved it (musicians and non-musicians alike). I like the fact that the guitar work serves the songs and not the other way around. And there seems to be so much going on at certain points that I don't think I'll ever get sick of it. Tosin (and Misha aka Bulb, who actually put a lot into this album as well) have created a masterpiece. I really can't recommend this one enough. 

Scar Symmetry - Dark Matter Dimensions. This album just kicks ass in so many ways. For starters, can you say AMAZING screamer? The first listen or two I didn't have much of an opinion, but given that I've listened to the whole album at least 20 times through (and it came out in October), that should say something. Perhaps the only possible aspect of this album I could really criticize is the fact that, like all too many metal bands, the band doesn't really do much of anything with the bass. I honestly don't know why some bands even have bass players because you often can't even hear them and if you could you wouldn't care because they're only following the rhythm guitar or doing something else uninteresting. But I digress. This is just an awesome album in every other respect; great singing and screaming, thought-provoking lyrics, solid riffs, memorable solos, and drumming which really drives the music. Also, as you'll see below, this album has top-notch production. Scar Symmetry is a very talented band and they deserve far more attention than I've seen them get.

Scale the Summit - Carving Desert Canyons. This is another album that I have listened to time and time again. Each song has its own feel to it, and they all tend to be very groovy in a way. It's just a very fun listen - those extended range instruments are put to good use. I'm not sure what else to say about it, other than the songs are very well-written and these guys have really crafted their own sound. As with AAL, this is an album that even my non-musician friends who listen to a lot of mediocre hard rock really like.

Biggest Disappointment:

Killswitch Engage - Killswitch Engage. There were some cool parts, but this was mostly a re-hash of what they've done in the past. 

Devin Townsend - Ki. Granted I haven't listened to it too much, but I just wasn't feeling it in almost any way. Just makes me want to skip ahead to the next album is Dev's 4-part series.

Megadeth - Endgame. Some cool riffs and whatnot, but honestly the best track is actually the first, "Dialectic Chaos." If the album had been nothing but a shred fest between Broderick and Mustaine, the album would be much better than it is. Nothing very creative, the band could have done so much more with Broderick on board.

Best Production:

Scar Symmetry - Dark Matter Dimensions. I know very little about production; I'm not even entirely certain what take place during mixing and mastering. But I can tell that this album was produced very well all the way through. Excellent guitar tone, clear drums, great screaming, good cleans, etc. The one thing I might say is that it might be a bit over-compressed? Maybe? But nevertheless, this album just sounds polished to a nice shine.

Honorable Mentions for Best Album:

Mastodon - Crack the Skye. Granted there are tons of people who know more about metal than I, but from what I know Mastodon have carved themselves a pretty unique sound. Blood Mountain was awesome and had a really great upbeat, energetic feel to it. This album has a more mystical, cosmic feel to it. I love that they're able to create a feeling across the whole album, yet still keep the album dynamic. 

Dream Theater - Black Clouds and Silver Linings. Not everything about this album is amazing, but they seemed to be having more fun with this one and I did, too. Systematic Chaos was a big let down, and while this isn't their best record, it's a breath of fresh air. Does anyone else think that Portnoy sounds kind of like Gwar's vocalist? I also like the fact that the instrumental is available for this album - I'm often distracted by the vocals in music, so hearing the music without them makes it easier for me to discern the different parts.

Between the Buried and Me - The Great Misdirect. I hadn't listened extensively to BTBAM, but I had listened to them at least a dozen or two times prior to this album. This one actually seems to flow pretty smoothly; the transitions from one style to another are much more "believable" if you will. I like their creativity, and have to say they are doing something that not many bands do. The vocals are the biggest area where there is more to be desired, as their singer is okay but nothing to rave about and his screaming isn't very dynamic.


----------



## ryzorzen (Dec 9, 2009)

albums:
mastodon- crack the skye
btbam- the great misdirect
oh sleeper- son of the morning


----------



## Joose (Dec 12, 2009)

Sybreed - "The Pulse of Awakening"
Threat Signal - "Vigilance"
Suicide Silence - "No Time To Bleed"
Lamb of God - "Wrath"
Born of Osiris - "A Higher Place"
Caliban - "Say Hello To Tragedy"


Biggest Disappointment: Scar Symmetry - "Dark Matter Dimensions"


----------



## Absaloms Axe (Dec 13, 2009)

Animals as Leaders(!!!)
Ki - Devin Townsend
Hart Genossen - Panzerballet
Saurian Exorcisms - Karl Sanders


----------



## DethCaek (Dec 13, 2009)

Best albums:
Isis - Wavering Radiant
Blut aus Nord - Memoria Vetusta II: Dialogue with the Stars
Despondency - Revelation IV (Rise of the Nemesis)
Human Mincer - Degradation Paradox
Sunn O))) - Monoliths and Dimensions
Portal - Swarth

Biggest disappointments:
Nile - Those Whom the Gods Detest


----------



## ry_z (Dec 13, 2009)

Sunn O))) - Monoliths & Dimensions
Isis - Wavering Radiant
Katatonia - Night Is The New Day


----------



## PurpleLoofah (Dec 22, 2009)

BEST ALBUMS
1) Animals as Leaders - Animals as Leaders  
2) Scale the Summit - Carving Desert Canyons 

3) Isis - Wavering Radiant


----------



## TonalArchitect (Dec 23, 2009)

Best:
Frank Klepacki- _Viratia_
Abney Park- _Aether Shanties_
Devin Townsend- _Addicted_
Frank Klepacki- _Infiltrator_
Devin Townsend- _Ki _

(I couldn't resist listing more than three!)

Best Production: 
Frank Klepacki- _Viratia_
Abney Park- _Aether Shanties_
Devin Townsend- _Addicted_

I'm not a total whore for them; I really enjoyed these releases and they all have excellent production.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Dec 23, 2009)

Animals as Leaders 
Porcupine Tree - The Incident

both for album of the year.


----------



## Zahs (Dec 23, 2009)

Muse - The Resistance!!! album of the year.


----------



## petereanima (Dec 28, 2009)

BEST ALBUMS 2009:

1.) Mastodon - Crack the Skye 

2.) Between the Buried and Me - The Great Misdirect 

3.) Cattle Decapitation - The Harvest Floor 

4.) Joe Bonamassa - The Ballad of John Henry 

5.) Heaven & Hell - The Devil You Know 

6.) The Red Chord - Fed Through The Teeth Machine 

7.) Nile - Those Whom The Gods Detest 

8.) Paradise Lost - Faith Divides Us - Death Unites Us 

9.) Porcupine Tree - The Incident 

10.) Rammstein - Liebe Ist Für Alle Da 

honorable mention: 


Suffocation - Blood Oath 
Converge - Axe To Fall 
Job For A Cowboy - Ruination 
Gorod - Process Of A New Decline 
Alice In Chains - Black Gives Way To Blue 
Lady Gaga - The Fame 
Cannibal Corpse - Evisceration Plague 
Ephel Duath - Through My Dogs Eyes 


BIGGEST DISAPPOINTMENTS:

Isis - Wavering Radiant

BEST PRODUCTION:

Joe Bonamassa - The Ballad Of John Henry for guitar tones, Mastodons Crack the Sky for allround-production.


----------



## sami (Dec 28, 2009)

BEST ALBUMS OF 2009:
Hypocrisy - A Taste of Extreme Divinity
Impious - Death Domination
The Black Dahlia Murder - Deflorate
Behemoth - Evangelion
Arise - The Reckoning

BIGGEST DISAPPOINTMENTS OF 2009: Well, Morbid Angel didn't release an album like they said they were...I called it though.

BEST PRODUCTION OF 2009: Nothing grabbed me as awesome production, so no opinion here.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Dec 28, 2009)

Best:

Animal collective - Merriweather Post Pavillion
Blakfish - Champions
Grizzly Bear - Veckatimest
Animals as Leaders
Sunn O)) - Monoliths & Dimensions
Mutiny on the Bounty - Danger Mouth
Fuck Buttons - Tarot Sport


----------



## John_Strychnine (Dec 28, 2009)

Karnivool - Sound awake. 

For best album and best production.


----------



## SamSam (Dec 28, 2009)

Best (that I can think of and in no particular order):

1. Between the Buried and Me - The Great Misdirect 
2. Cannibal Corpse - Evisceration Plague
3. Devin Townsend Project - Addicted
-----------------------------------
4. Cattle Decapitation - The Harvest Floor
5. Rammstein - Liebe Ist Fur Alle Da


Production:
1. Devin Townsend Project - Addicted 
2. Cannibal Corpse - Evisceration Plague
3. animals as leaders - animals as leaders
4. Keith Merrow - Lonestar Transcend

Dissapointments:

1. Killswitch Engage
2. Dream Theater

Honorable Mentions:

Keith Merrow's work is epic, Bulb needs to get his damn album out, Tosin Abassi is amazing, dream Theater sounds great on the new record but I barely listened to (just won't catch me like some of their better albums) Obscura rock. 

Most of my favourite albums of the year were actually released last year so they get special mentions:

1. Cynic - Traced in Air (this is without a doubt my no. 1 album of 2009 
if I'd have heard it last year as well! Amazing, beautiful songs that
changed my tastes and even my sense of melody. Simply Godly.
I got Focus at the same time and love it to bits, but I do think 
that the band has developed incredibly as songwriters.) 

2. The Faceless - Planetary Duality (Some haters here, but I think it's fucking great.)

3. This spot is for all the other Cds I can't remember right now!


----------



## jus7tin (Dec 28, 2009)

best album: dream theater - black clouds and silver linnings
worst album: killswitch engage- killswitch engage
best production- between the buried and me


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Dec 28, 2009)

Here are some albums that deserve a mention for being totally awesome:

Mastodon - Crack The Skye (this one is a grower)
Animals As Leaders - Self Titled (just got this for Christmas )
Clinton Shorter - District 9 Soundtrack (surprise, it's not metal )

Honorable mention goes to Keith Merrow. I really wish I could nominate a fourth album.


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 28, 2009)

Best album: 

Animals As Leaders +1 

Best Production:

Devin Townsend Addicted.

Disappointment:

Killswitch Engage: Killswitch Engage


----------



## metulkult (Dec 28, 2009)

Best Album:
Between the buried and Me
"The Great Misdirect"

Best Production:
Threat Signal
"Vigilance"

Biggest Disappointment:
Megadeth
"Endgame"


----------



## asphyx123 (Dec 29, 2009)

It wasn't really a ton of albums that caught my attention for a longer period of time this year. So I'll vote for

1. Scar Symmetry - Dark Matter Dimensions +1
2. Sybreed - The pulse of awakening 
3. Animals as leaders


----------



## ragweed (Dec 30, 2009)

The best album of 2009 is definitely the leaked Fear Factory - Mechanize


----------



## Ben.Last (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm really happy to see Rammstein getting so much mention. I've been listening to the CD off and on this week and I think it's outstanding. It's great to see a long standing band come out with something that is original, still represents what the band is and is FUN.


----------



## bigswifty (Dec 31, 2009)

Animals as Leaders
Chimp Spanner - At the Dream's Edge


----------



## 8string (Dec 31, 2009)

AAL
BTBAM
Keith Merrow
and I'm also really impressed with Chimp Spanner, so he gets my best runner up award

disappointments:
Killswitch engage uke:


----------



## chips400 (Dec 31, 2009)

keith marrow, drewsif stalin, Animals as leaders.


----------



## timbaline (Dec 31, 2009)

Top 3: Animals as Leaders, The Great Misdirect, Black Clouds and Silver Lining

Honorable Mention : Endgame

Disappointment: The Incident


----------

